# Posting a Disclaimer



## Merryl (Feb 1, 2012)

I' the Director of a non-profit organization.  We collect and then distribute used children's clothes.  I have about 6oo people that show up each time to these events to receive free children's clothing.  During the events we take pictures.  Someone mention to me a few weeks ago -because I had begun to use the pictures on our website, that this is illegal.  Does anyone here have any advise for me, or perhaps a copy/example of a disclaimer I could post at my venue...I just want to let 'shoppers' know that I will be taking photos and that they will be the property of my non-profit to be used at our sole discretion.  

I don't know the legal wording or how to phrase this...so if anyone here has any advise, again...or any examples I could use, I sure would appreciate it.

Thanks,


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 1, 2012)

So was there a problem with the camera? or perhaps you'd like help on your composition?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2012)

This is a question best directed towards your organization's lawyer.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 1, 2012)

If the event is held in a publicly owned place... I don't think you have an issue. If the people have no reasnable expectaion of privacy, it's fair game. 

DISCLAIMER: I'm not a lawyer.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 1, 2012)

I think its kinda low that you take pictures of these people for all to see. If I was that down on my luck that I had to line up and get clothing for my kids, I sure wouldn't want some lady snapping pics in my face to put up on her website. Hire actors and actresses, or get signed consent of the few images you put up. (google photo consent form)

Just my non-legal personal opinion.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2012)

Ummm...our very reputable Cleveland photo club does a homeless, down on there luck portrait event, and posts video slideshows on YouTube, and uses images for advertising the event. The slideshows are actually very touching. I cannot speak to whether or not they have any kind of release form signed, or anything posted otherwise. 

OP, google Cleveland photographic society and ask them what they do about that for the Homeless Stand Down. I am 100% positive you will get an answer!
The club is over 100 years old, and 350+ members strong.

I don't think what you are doing is "low" or in poor taste.


----------



## Merryl (Feb 2, 2012)

We don't stand in anyone's face taking pictures of them.  Thank you very much!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Merryl (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you so much.  We work very hard to try to provide these clothes for families in need.  We certainly would not want to hurt anyone by posting their pictures on line.  Its just to protect ourselves.  Thanks!  I appreciate the tip.  Will give that a try.  Our 'organization' don't have a lawyer, we are too poor for that!


----------



## naptime (Feb 2, 2012)

Bossy said:


> I think its kinda low that you take pictures of these people for all to see. If I was that down on my luck that I had to line up and get clothing for my kids, I sure wouldn't want some lady snapping pics in my face to put up on her website. Hire actors and actresses, or get signed consent of the few images you put up. (google photo consent form)
> 
> Just my non-legal personal opinion.



i'm gonna take a wild guess that you haven't ever been that down on your luck. 

when i was in that position, i can tell you i didnt care who took pictures of me or my family. the only thing that mattered to me was that someone was gracious enough to make sure my family had food and warm clothes.

just my non-legal been in their shoes opinion.


----------



## Merryl (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Merryl (Feb 2, 2012)

Naptime!  You are a hero!!! Thank you so much!  We've all been down on our luck at some point in time, its just the way something call LIFE is.  I think you have a very nice fitting pair of shoes!   God bless!


----------



## Merryl (Feb 2, 2012)

No problem with the camera...just like you said, looking for help on my 'composition'.  Thank you!


----------



## naptime (Feb 2, 2012)

Merryl said:


> Naptime!  You are a hero!!! Thank you so much!  We've all been down on our luck at some point in time, its just the way something call LIFE is.  I think you have a very nice fitting pair of shoes!   God bless!



and it brings me joy, every winter when me and my family go and donate clothes, coats, toys, and food.


had a rough patch there for a minute. sometimes america forgets about her returning soldiers.


----------



## Crollo (Feb 2, 2012)

naptime said:


> i'm gonna take a wild guess that you haven't ever been that down on your luck.
> 
> when i was in that position, i can tell you i didnt care who took pictures of me or my family. the only thing that mattered to me was that someone was gracious enough to make sure my family had food and warm clothes.



It's an ego thing. He probably only likes a tough-don't-need-nobody's-help image being portrayed to others, and when somebody exposes him as receiving or asking for help he somehow feels it's a 'weakness' or a bad image for him. Who cares? Anybody in the open public can see that you're seeking somebody else's help.


----------

